# I Am Engaged!!!!



## empericalbeauty (Jan 10, 2008)

Today, he asked me!!!! the ring is so pretty. I am so excited!


----------



## Maysie (Jan 10, 2008)

Congratulations!!




When are you guys planning on getting married?


----------



## Jessica (Jan 10, 2008)

Congratualtions!!!!!!!! I cant wait to see a pic of the ring!!!!! How did he ask you???? were you totaly surprised?????


----------



## lmcnabbkv (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Saints (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Marisol (Jan 10, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 10, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 10, 2008)

Congratulations Grace! That's great news!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## bluebear91504 (Jan 10, 2008)

congrats! lucky you! haha


----------



## Ashley (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Congratulations!


----------



## SalJ (Jan 10, 2008)

aww congratulations!


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 10, 2008)

OMG girl that's great!!! Congratulations!!

How did he do it?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 10, 2008)

Lucky lucky, congrats!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 10, 2008)

Owwww Congratualtions! Tell us about your ring


----------



## Shelley (Jan 10, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## KellyB (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## saintcloudgirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Congratulations!! How exciting for you


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 10, 2008)

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!! Congrats Grace! I need details! How'd he ask? We need to see the ring! CONGRATS SWEETIE!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 10, 2008)

omg I'm so excited for you! I want to know how he asked and where and EVERYTHING. And, post a pic of the ring












congratulations!


----------



## alexxx! (Jan 10, 2008)

congratulations!!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jan 10, 2008)

congratulations!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 10, 2008)

He came to see me while i was in class but I couldn't get out so he waited. We went to get lunch and he said he wanted to walk me to work (it was raining). We walked past the spot we met and he stopped. He kept fumbling in his pocket and i got pissed cus i thought he was about to smoke a cigarette. So i said " why don't you just wait till i get to work and we can both have one" and he goes" actually....will you marry me?" and he got the box out. i was so surprised and i kept whimpering then I said yes!..the ring isnt your usual engagement ring but I love it. its so pretty and delicate. I will post a pic or find one online.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He came to see me while i was in class but I couldn't get out so he waited. We went to get lunch and he said he wanted to walk me to work (it was raining). We walked past the spot we met and he stopped. He kept fumbling in his pocket and i got pissed cus i thought he was about to smoke a cigarette. So i said " why don't you just wait till i get to work and we can both have one" and he goes" actually....will you marry me?" and he got the box out. i was so surprised and i kept whimpering then I said yes!..the ring isnt your usual engagement ring but I love it. its so pretty and delicate. I will post a pic or find one online. Awwww! That's so sweet! I can't wait to see a pic! I'm so happy for you sweetie!


----------



## kitsune89 (Jan 10, 2008)

aww Congrats!!!!!!!! I'm very happy for you.


----------



## Bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

That is so sweet. Congrats. I can not wait to see the ring.


----------



## bellagia (Jan 11, 2008)

awww congrats


----------



## Sab_M (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrat ! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fawp (Jan 11, 2008)

OMG, congrats! That's so awesome!


----------



## KristinB (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Colorlicious (Jan 11, 2008)

awww how cute! congratulations!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi:

Grace this is so *awesome.* Congrats to you both.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! When are you guys going to get married?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 11, 2008)

we arent getting married for a while. He is going to Americorp for 10 months and I have to finish school and get on my feet first so maybe in 1.5 - 2 years?


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's good and will give you time to plan whatever kind of wedding you want!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah. I want something small and quiet. I dont see the sense in spending a ton of money on 1 day when we have a life time ahead of us. Plus why go bankrupt when you can have the same amount of fun for a less expensive wedding?


----------



## Jessica (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah. I want something small and quiet. I dont see the sense in spending a ton of money on 1 day when we have a life time ahead of us. Plus why go bankrupt when you can have the same amount of fun for a less expensive wedding? Hey thats what Dave and I thought. So instead of spending money on a wedding we went to the Pocono's to elope and used our money to buy a house




To me that was worth more than one day. I still got to wear a dress but it was just the two of us


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Saje (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations! And you were definitely surprised!

I like that you are thinking ahead. A house would be a great investment.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 11, 2008)

Omg! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 11, 2008)

grace, congrats! i'm so happy for you! i can't wait to see your ring




i like rings that aren't your traditional engagement ring.


----------



## speedy (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 11, 2008)

Attachment 38266

Attachment 38267

Here is my ring. Like i said it isnt traditional. I love it! I couldnt find a picture of it online..anywhere


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Andi (Jan 11, 2008)

Ohh the ring is so pretty!!! I think with "traditional ring" you meant a princess cut? I like all kinds of styles in rings, but delicate rings I like best.

Congrats!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohh the ring is so pretty!!! I think with "traditional ring" you meant a princess cut? I like all kinds of styles in rings, but delicate rings I like best.Congrats!!!

yeah. something like that. I am kinda pissed though cus a couple of people i told were like...I don't believe you...negative *****es. ...lol


----------



## bCreative (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 11, 2008)

congrats !!! great ring !


----------



## Christie ann (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## MACmaniac (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats! You have a beautiful ring! I wish you both the best!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 11, 2008)

congrats babe!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, that is wonderful!! I hope you are as happy being married as I am after 32 years!

Originally Posted by *Jessica_Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey thats what Dave and I thought. So instead of spending money on a wedding we went to the Pocono's to elope and used our money to buy a house



To me that was worth more than one day. I still got to wear a dress but it was just the two of us



Tried to talk my son and future DIL into that, but...they wanted a wedding. It will be fun and not that elaborate.


----------



## ivette (Jan 11, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Maja (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations! The ring is gorgeous!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Attachment 38266
Attachment 38267

Here is my ring. Like i said it isnt traditional. I love it! I couldnt find a picture of it online..anywhere

that's so beautiful!

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohh the ring is so pretty!!! I think with "traditional ring" you meant a princess cut? I like all kinds of styles in rings, but delicate rings I like best.Congrats!!!

i think she meant the typical diamond in the center type of thing. that's what i meant by traditional. oops.


----------



## love2482 (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats too you!


----------



## Chaela (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats!! Beautiful ring!


----------



## KristinB (Jan 11, 2008)

The ring is very pretty.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 11, 2008)

That sounds wonderful, congratulations.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 12, 2008)

Ohhh wow!! Congrats!! Im so happy for you and your ring is soo beautiful, I love how it is delicate and different. I hope everything works out perfect for you two!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 12, 2008)

Aw congrats!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 12, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 13, 2008)

Awww....a little late, but congrats Grace!! I think your ring is beautiful! So sweet too...that he wanted to show his committment to you before he has to go away for 10 months.


----------



## farris2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats Grace!


----------



## chocobon (Jan 13, 2008)

Yaaaay!! Congrats!!


----------



## Thais (Jan 13, 2008)

Cute!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## LeahFedora (Jan 13, 2008)

That's great! Congrats!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 13, 2008)

That's great. I am so happy for you.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations Gracie! Your ring is sooooo pretty!


----------



## heroshi88 (Jan 15, 2008)

omg how do u feel at "that moment"? congras to u!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks ladiess!!1 i am so excited and appreciate the congrats. He moved on sunday so we are in a long distance relationship now.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 16, 2008)

aww, congrats!!


----------



## clarebear86 (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## monniej (Jan 18, 2008)

omg grace! how in the world did i miss this thread? congratulations sweetie! smart man to lock it down before he had to move! keep us posted every step of the way! i feel like someone in my family is gettin' hitched! let's have a party! lol~


----------



## Magda_Licious (Jan 18, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## peachface (Jan 18, 2008)

Congratulations! I actually really like the ring. I love how unique it is. Your *fiance* has a good taste!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg grace! how in the world did i miss this thread? congratulations sweetie! smart man to lock it down before he had to move! keep us posted every step of the way! i feel like someone in my family is gettin' hitched! let's have a party! lol~ Thanks, Lady!!!! so he wants to set a date.. we are both thinking fall of 09 although it could change to spring of '010. Depending on how "settled" we are.


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats Grace


----------



## monniej (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks, Lady!!!! so he wants to set a date.. we are both thinking fall of 09 although it could change to spring of '010. Depending on how "settled" we are. wow! that is so wonderful! better start planning! it will be here before you know it!


----------



## Merecat (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats! Now comes the excitement/headache of planning.


----------



## 1471xz3r0 (Jan 20, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## lapuce (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats !!!


----------



## averiejuli (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats and that's wonderful~getting married myself on 2/29


----------



## Dianergy (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations !


----------



## MissPout (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Angl Baby (Jan 22, 2008)

See what happens when I'm away for awhile? This is great news!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MissPersia (Jan 23, 2008)

congrats =) Hope ur wedding is beautiful u should put up pics of ur wedding i love wedding dresses


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks!!! I gotta say, I am overwhelmed by the positivity and encouragement!!! Thanks Ladies. You trust that I am going to post the wedding dress/pictures MUT exclusive...!!!!


----------



## cintamay (Jan 23, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Jan 23, 2008)

congradulations the ring is beautiful! im so happy for you!


----------

